# Planted Tanks > Plant Talk > Cryptocoryne Club >  vitamin effect on cryptocoryne?

## lose

We all know vitamins are used in tissue culture, what about using them in aquarium?have they any effect on crypts growing?any reasearches maybe were made.There is very little info about that.Thanks

----------

